# Heh..Uber starting to copy Lyft's PDB



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Uber is starting to look like Samsung. They are copying Lyft's PDB in the SF market!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Such an original name too!


----------



## SLYFOX (Feb 14, 2016)

They trying to get X drivers back and Select drivers back on X. X is their bread and butter. I would never go back though. I do 4-8 trips on Select and it equals about 12-18 rides on X. Even with this bonus it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uber rarely does anything for the good of the drivers without expecting something in return. My guess is Lyfts higher rates and PDB have caused uber to make a move to retain full time drivers and stop the growing market share of Lyft.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

They'll do just about everything but raise the rates or add a tip option. Pathetic, cheap, greedy bastards.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

This is a move that will make drivers pick really who to dirve fulltime for. I'm a lyft guy. I'm letting the Uber account go. ATL2SD has it right pathetic, cheap, greedy bastards!


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

So all they need now is a tip option to nullify lyfts advantages. I don't see any qualifiers Luke acceptance rate or age of vehicle either.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Tip option is not going to happen. 100 rides is ambitious. I would be on the road more to hit it...still sticking with Lyft though.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

SF Lyft bonus is 110 rides so it's undercutting them.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

JJS said:


> Tip option is not going to happen. 100 rides is ambitious. I would be on the road more to hit it...still sticking with Lyft though.





macchiato said:


> SF Lyft bonus is 110 rides so it's undercutting them.


The number of rides will always be market dependent. Here in Dallas, the Lyft PDB is 55 rides. Definitely attainable if you put in the time (not that I've tried since the change... but the 2 weeks I got the 50 hour PDB I had completed 60-70 rides in those weeks).


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Doable at 55. 110 not so much yikes


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> They'll do just about everything but raise the rates or add a tip option. Pathetic, cheap, greedy bastards.


They must of run through all there nye onboarded drivers


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Uber is starting to look like Samsung. They are copying Lyft's PDB in the SF market!
> 
> View attachment 28597


100 trips on uber.Fxck that.I would rather them keep the 20 percent


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe Uber is trying to get drivers up to the Chinese of Hit & Kill standard ... lot easier to do when you've done 100 trips/week.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SLYFOX said:


> They trying to get X drivers back and Select drivers back on X. X is their bread and butter. I would never go back though. I do 4-8 trips on Select and it equals about 12-18 rides on X. Even with this bonus it wouldn't be worth it.


The 20% Power Screw Driver "reward" will not even cover the more frequent replacement of tires and brakes. But, if you're already doing 100 rides a week anyway...


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

100 trips a week? Who the hell does that? Get a life!


----------



## Sunioc (Feb 22, 2016)

I do 110 trips a week for my Lyft PDB, it takes 40 hours. the 10% goal takes 30. I'd say that's actually pretty reasonable. Also I make a steady $25/hr doing so, so I finish each week at or slightly above $1000, before tips which comes out to 50-100 per week.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Sunioc said:


> I do 110 trips a week for my Lyft PDB, it takes 40 hours. the 10% goal takes 30. I'd say that's actually pretty reasonable. Also I make a steady $25/hr doing so, so I finish each week at or slightly above $1000, before tips which comes out to 50-100 per week.


That cause you are in a market that lyft is popular.In dallas you could not find that many rides


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Sunioc said:


> I do 110 trips a week for my Lyft PDB, it takes 40 hours. the 10% goal takes 30. I'd say that's actually pretty reasonable. Also I make a steady $25/hr doing so, so I finish each week at or slightly above $1000, before tips which comes out to 50-100 per week.


I do 12 to 15 rides a week.There no way I can get 100


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

This will never work for me... I drive part time & it takes me a month to complete the 100 rides... I still prefer Lyft over f_U_ber Last week I actually made more $$$ w/ Lyft


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I'm sure Uber will copy Lyft completely and implement an appropriate ride count target for each market. While some markets support 100 rides, others will support 50-60, etc.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Of course, knowing Uber, the bonus will be applied as follows, I'll base this on $1000 in gross fares:

$1000 (gross fares on 100 rides)
- $135 (booking fee/SRF)
- $173 (20% commission on gross fares minus SRF)
= $692 (net earnings after above)
+ $138 (20% "bonus", this is 20% of the net earnings of $692)
= $830 (Uber-ified PDB)

_Similar earnings on Lyft would be:_
$1000 (gross fares on 100 rides)
- $0 (Trust/Safety Fee)
- $200 (20% commission on gross fares minus TSF)
= $800 (net earnings after above)
+ $200 (20% bonus on all fares)
= $1000 (Lyft PDB total - before tips)


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Last week I tried to meet both Lyft PDB and guarantee hours. On my market, I barely had 1-2 pings that resulted in min fare trips on guarantee hours, and I barely made 10% PDB (25/45 rides). The payout was like $320, with $22 from PDB and $98 from guarantee, with 26 hours online. This is BS.

I think this $22 bonus isn't worth working all these barren morning hours, 7-9 am every weekday. I made more from a couple of Uber surge rides within half an hour. 

And maintaining this 90% AR is a real pain. I'd better cherry pick both Uber and Lyft rides than enslave myself for hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Uber is starting to look like Samsung. They are copying Lyft's PDB in the SF market!
> 
> View attachment 28597


Need that where i work !
Instead i get weekly e mails that i am in top 5 percent for trips in my area.
Definantly not in top 5%for ratings.
Perhaps i should "cherry pick"riders.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I bring in $200.00-$250.00 a week for Uber fees , and more for S.R.F.
BUT,my ratings takes hit from turning no one down.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I bring in $200.00-$250.00 a week for Uber fees , and more for S.R.F.
> BUT,my ratings takes hit from turning no one down.


You're a good man Charlie Brown


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes , but Lucy keeps snatching the football !


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Typical of Uber. All they've been doing is copying Lyft from the get go. Lyft isn't playing this right though, they act so weak in comparison to Uber.. almost like they are guilty themselves. That's why Juno needs to come and bulldoze both of them ASAP. Juno has self confidence. Lyft is just mesmerized by Uber's success and can't seem to stop focusing on them and just focus on achieving great things. Both Uber and Lyft act like children. Well guess what? We're adults and tired of this nonsense from these immature childlike clowns.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

I hate driving for Uber and it's not really because of the price cuts or ungrateful passengers, it's because I'm over it. I dread the nights I do talk myself into working. Once I can find another part time job where I make my own hours and come and go as I want, I'm sending Uber a nice email telling them to go freak themselves. 

With that being said, no way in Lucifer's home would I be able to tolerate doing over 30 trips a week.


----------

